# ID please!! white thingy?



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I recently bought a xl rbta on 2-3 pound rock and I noticed this white thing beside her on rock it has long thing comes out of it and moves?

any help to what this is would be appreciated!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Whatever is is i wouldn't keep it. Doesn't look friendly lol

Nice camera btw!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks jason sorry I didnt get back to you! xmas!!! sorry keeping my only dat!!
good luck finding some!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

harmless and benifishal white sponge


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

cool thanks scott how does it help?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yep! sponge feeder fingers a good thing to have in the tank, helps with filtration I was told.


----------

